# Welcoming my new little man!



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Adopted a little 10 week old Dumbo Berkshire today!  He's such a handsome man!
He's very shy and scared right now, so I only took 2 pictures. I can't wait until
Quarantining is over so he can meet my other little boy!















Any name ideas?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh he's adorable! I take forever naming pets, so I don't have any ideas, sorry. Good luck, I'm sure something will come to you once you get to know him a little better


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Awww he so cute! (no names just succumbed to cuteness)


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol  I KNOW, he is so cute! Just decided on a name for him like 20 seconds ago.
His name is..... 

Ed! :3 Named after my Grandfather who had Abnormally large ears and was the most awesome person on earth~
Strange-ish name for a Rat, I know- But I like it.


----------



## Ruma (Mar 20, 2012)

He's so cute! And Ed's a cute name. I have a dog named Edgar, and I call him Ed for short.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cute! And SNAP dude, I had a rat called Eddie


----------



## Axelmyrat (Dec 5, 2010)

he is way too cute


----------



## BabyEnzo (Mar 27, 2012)

Awh he looks adorable! 
& a name suggestion? How about... Berkie?  Or Berk?


----------



## lynrichards13 (Mar 21, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone  Turns out he's 7 weeks old. He looks so gigantic for his age. He's also overweight.. -w- Previous owner fed him sandwiches...
Trying to get him more active! For now he's just lazy Ed though.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

He's ADORABLE!!! I love the name!!! He looks like the same coloring as my lily, only she's an essex with the white dot on the head! (Her picture is in this forum for meet my rat, under Hello!).


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

He looks like a Templeton. lol. like from charlettes web.. he is adorable.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Aha  I didn't even think about that! He does look like Templeton. He also acts like him too! Always trying to sneak my food.


----------

